# Some TOP Cinematic Libraries __ Ideal for Use with Guru Percussa ??



## sostenuto (May 30, 2017)

Lots of great Grooves in Percussa, but the 'Cine' aspect is of most importance. What do capable Cine creators feel would be most logical complements to Percussa?

Have very few now, and moving in this direction. Using Edna 01 Earth, Kinematik, Glass and Steel some ..... Maximo, Dark MatterII just on the radar. ?? Maximo BPM default range seems ideal ..

Got the Grooves, now need to add Drama / Dynamics ....


----------

